# Collingwood Ontario - Chemist and Druggist Bottle



## RCO (Jan 7, 2019)

I found this at an antique mall last weekend , it just caught my eye for some reason and seemed worth taking home 

E R Carpenter Chemist and Druggist Collingwood Ont 

don't really know a lot about it , looked thru some local history books on Collingwood that I have and other books but wasn't able to get an exact date as he seems to have operated for some time in Collingwood 


but it appears to be very old , maybe 1880's . also has a " WT & Co " mark on the bottom , which appears to be an older mark 

don't see a lot of druggist bottles from that area so not sure how common or rare it is , or how many different bottles this druggist may have used as he operated for so long 


it also has a slight aqua colour to it , its not entirely clear but a light aqua colour


----------



## RCO (Jan 7, 2019)

here are some up close pictures of the embossing , the centre design is an " E C R " combined for his name and " Collingwood " at very bottom


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 7, 2019)

That's a nice pictorial design on that one!  Never seen it before but wouldn't expect to since I've never lived anywhere near Collingwood.  Definitely looks like an older design, probably 1880s or 90s.  Aqua drug store bottles tend to be earlier, at least the Canadian ones.


----------



## RCO (Jan 7, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice pictorial design on that one!  Never seen it before but wouldn't expect to since I've never lived anywhere near Collingwood.  Definitely looks like an older design, probably 1880s or 90s.  Aqua drug store bottles tend to be earlier, at least the Canadian ones.



I haven't really seen any Collingwood druggist bottles , in fact seen very few from the Simcoe county area in general . which is perhaps why I found this bottle so interesting . although I'm sure a  number of different ones exist just based on the amount of druggists who operated in the area . hard to say how many were embossed , as many likely used paper labels instead 


the books talk about this person being very well off and even rich enough to build a mansion in Collingwood , which might explain why he was able to buy fancy embossed bottles for use in such a small town


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 7, 2019)

Carpenter also earned a good income from the leather business.


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2019)

one of the books from Collingwood that I have shows a picture of his mansion , it also said that his building housed the towns first telephone switchboards


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2019)

mctaggart67 said:


> Carpenter also earned a good income from the leather business.



have you seen this bottle or any E R Carpenter bottles from Collingwood before ? 

its about the exact size of the first pictures if your trying to figure out what it look like in person 

I don't know anyone knowledgeable on Collingwood bottles , there isn't even a good antique store in that town or for that matter any antique store


----------



## stephengray (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice bottle! I collect picture druggists so I like this one!


----------



## BF109 (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh, that's a nice one for sure!


----------



## Archaic98 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have not seen that Carpenter bottle before.  In fact, I have not seen many.  Even at the Toronto bottle shows I have not seen a Carpenter bottle (unless someone got to it before I did). I have a few early druggist bottles from Collingwood, but only one Carpenter bottle.  I did find some history that he started his business as early as 1864 which puts him as one earliest druggist in Collingwood.  Great find!
This is the one I got.


----------



## RCO (Jan 17, 2019)

I haven't seen your bottle before and as mentioned I've not seen many druggist bottles from Central Ontario 

it doesn't surprise me he used multiple entirely different bottles as he operated for so long in that town


----------

